# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pak poezi netësh verore...

## Brari

Zenun Zallëmi (Qeparo)



Motive Malli



Nuk  qenka Bota jo..
Ajo si glob i madh.. bardh e blu..
Qe satelitet  eterin ja mbushin me vale..
Qe avionet  qiellin ja vijezojne 
Qe trenat  me  hekur e kryqezojne..

Jo .. zemra ime..jo..
Po me djeg Malli  e me bind..
Se.. ti e vogla  dhe  e urta..
Se.. ti e qumshtja dhe e grunjtja..
Se.. ti e zjarrta  dhe e ujshmja..
Qe nder dhëmbje  
Kur ..Gjithkush don te bertas..
Ti zë nuk nxjerr ..
... e  brenda plas..

Ti je..Ti.. vet Bota ime..
Ajri Drita edhe Deti..
Nata ..Ora ..Dielli ne agime.
Syri .. Zemra ..edhe çasti..
Gjoksi im me kto Shtrengime..
Sa nje mal me rendon Malli..





Pas Shiut..



I lau lule e gjethe.. shiu i veres..
E Ajrit i dha  ajer..
Qiellit  i dha blu..
Zogjve  vese brilante 
Diellit i dha  drite..
Fushes  horizont..
Malit  burrëri..

Zemres time i dha zemer..
Qe te jet ne Dashuri..





Tinguj Fshatçe..




Ra pas Malit e fundmja rreze..
E la pas nje re  te skuqur
Erdhi muzgu  bashk me delet
Pret nje cupke .. per tu puthur..

Ja tek duket dhe çobani.
Atje tej  te lugu i shpatit
Tek  burimi mbajti hapin..
Po e pret misja e fshatit..






Plazh..



Xixellon atje pertej
Durrsi vjeter ne Kodrina
Nata dallget  i ka vene
Ne nje gjum  plot  shusherima


Nate vere  plot me yje
Qe pikojn per Dashuri
Kembe zbathur ne ranishte
ehh .. te ishim ne te dy..



..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Të lumtë pëna , o Zeno ! Më kënaqe.   :buzeqeshje: 
...............................

Brari, me ato që kam lexuar në shtypin shqiptar ( një herë në vit, por më mjafton...lol), poezia  e fundit "tinguj fshatshe", mbetet  gjithmonë aktuale...
Si ka mundësi që historikisht misset shqiptare kanë preferuar të shkojnë me çobenj ?!

----------


## Brari

korason..


ktu:

Tinguj Fshatçe..




Ra pas Malit e fundmja rreze..
E la pas nje re te skuqur
Erdhi muzgu bashk me delet
Pret nje cupke .. per tu puthur..

Ja tek duket dhe çobani.
Atje tej te lugu i shpatit
Tek burimi mbajti hapin..
Po e pret misja e fshatit..



..eshte fjala per mis fshati..pra nje vajz e thjeshte fshati.. dhe dashurohet nga nje coban fshati ne kuptimin e mire..
kurse ato miset e tiranes qe dalin ne ato paradat e famshme aty perfundojne ne
duar te vipave biznesmene apo ministra tenderues (hajdute) qe si njerez jan me cobenj se ai cobani thjesht i fshatit..

psh nje mis perfundoj ne grua te Jaho Salihit..vrasesit te Azemit..

Kurse cupka jone ne poezi.. ehh..e lidh puthjen e saje me ato tringellimat qe degjohen kur zbresin tufat nga stanet..e mama babakat jan te zena me gatime e pergatitje kusish per mjelje e ajo fesht mbrapa nje gardhi puthet me cobanin..



ja nje poezi nga nje poet Japonez..i ditve tona..

nikohama nakasuka



Mali i dashurise



Atje tek kok e malit Ne re zhytur perjete
ku bora dhe akulli s'jan uje per rrekete
fshehur nen nje guve qendron recet e lashte
traktat i dashurise per burrat e per grat

Aty thon esht sekreti lene nga vet i madhi
dynden an e anes..  plot shtegu e livadhi
shpirt plasur e xheloze atje e mbajne hapin
por gjer deri me sot askush se lexoj traktin


strofa tjera i perkthej neser..
asht e vshtir japonishtja or gjin..lol.

naten..

----------


## anadoktoresha

ajo poezia motive malli ishte e papare....
keto me ceshtje fshati do te kesh jetuar ne fshat ta kuptzosh thelle...ashtu si duhet kuptuar nje poezi...

neteve verore kur nje fshatari i shkon ne mend per dike...mire do ishte te bente nje dush njehere ...se eshte shume vape....
po prape shume bukur eshte nen yje ne qiell te hapur

----------


## pagan

brari ti je POET!

----------


## bajko

paj te provoj edhe une nje, si themi ketu ne maqedoni, ne nje fshat te djegur "alla katunarce" - 

eshte poezi qe i kushtoj dy deshmoreve te fshatit, qe rane ne konfliktit e vitit 2001.

mos e teprova me muhabet?
nejse... ma bani hallall...


*Mateçi*

në këtë fshat rrënojë
shpirtërat vijnë e shkojnë
vijnë e shkojnë edhe erërat
por dy varreza mu në mes
presin e përcjellin gjithë të tjerët

----------


## Brari

po pagan djali jam nje far poeti
nga nje fjal e mire dukemi si mbreti
por na kan ne dore si deshte me kembore
qe i con bariu  ne stan kur rreh veriu

jemi koke shkemba por zemra sikur gjethi
pak nje fllad i lehte biem qe nga plepi
biem e kur biem  rende rendojm si guri
na ul e na ngre ai i ngrat qymyri


ne mjes na sheh  mbi kale ne dreke  nen patkua
ne darke  me henen  flasim, me zogj ne te aguar
ilace nuk perdorim,  mjekut s'ja dim deren
vec fjale e Asaj na sjell  dimer e veren..



lol.

----------


## Agim Doçi

PA TIA THEM FSHATSHE DHE UNË!...

Na ra dielli prapa malit
në një fshat të Malësisë.
Si tja bëj çupës dhe djalit
që askush nuk u jep sisë.

Qajnë e çirren dy voglushët
Një orë larg shtëpia tjetër...
Të dy prindërit ku u futën?
Varfëri - avaz i vjetër....

Kthehet nëna në të ngrysur
Baba jo, asht në mërgim.
Kjo familje e përmbysur
Ka një hall, ka një trishtim!

Tokë aspak, e bukë hiç fare
Nana lyp nepër kojshi...
Baba shkoj me fitu pare
Rrugve larg nepër Greqi...

Foshnjet qajnë, janë të uritur
Gjiri i nënës shterrë e tharë.
Hej fshatar për ku je nisur?...  
dielli thinjet  tek një arë!

Cjapi kockë edhe lëkurë
nuk ka mjekër, nuk ka zile
Mjekër ka vetëm një Burrë...
Që s'ja ka fshatit me hile!

Do kujtohet dikur "mjekrra"
Të na vijë në fshat mes nesh.
Do i kujtojmë borxhet e vjetra
Po të vij, do shkoj për...lesh!

Agimi

O Brari! Më fal që ta lash çobanin në "krye të detyrës", por thashë të mbroçkullis edhe unë për një fshat që nuk ka Miss, as çoban, aq bukë, as fis! Se asht fshat në mes të Malcis! Mos mu zemëro! Të lutem.

----------


## Brari

Jo Agim deren e ke te hapur te hysh ashtu sic hyn ti kudo me humor, lule e poezi e dashamiresi..
bujrum Mik..

ka vend per te gjithe nen kete qiell 
ku here yjet shndrisin 
e ku her rrufete gjemojne..
por kemi bere ne njerzit satelite
e motin e gjurmojne
dhe dime ku do bjere rrufeja 
ne ndonje lis e ku dielli do te zhurise..
Por ende sdime
kur na godet  
ajo..
rrufe e dashurise..





.......

ky forumi shenon oret me njujorkun a me Tiranen..?
dini gje juve?
Psh ktu te une ora eshte 12 e nates..
Le te shohim se cdo ja kpusi ora e Forumit..

Naten o njerez..

----------


## Brari

Poezi nga Zenun Zallëmi



ndarje


ku shkonim ne me canta ngarkuar
mes atij dielli pervelues
duke pare oren i hengrem minutat
e fjalet  i lame brenda ne gjoks
tani  na dhimbsen sekondat  qe i lame
mermereve romake e sporteleve 
mbushur me llafazane
e bleme me para biletat e ndarjes
biletat qe na conin larg te dy
sa te marre..
e bota jone ish aty
aty .. aty.. 
ku ishin kembet tona
buzet tona gati ngjitur
syte e tu  ishin aty
era  jote dy gisht larg
na rrofte qe ne latinisht dim dy fjale
karpe diem thene mijra here
e s'kapem  me te bukurin cast
qe kushedi ne se vjen ndonji here
tash njeri tjetrit fajin 
si top futbolli  hedhim
femije a gomar isha 
qaju  tani o hutaq
vet  je  fajtori






.....




poezi nga  agush  gurabardhi





shprese




ka dit me diell 
ka net me hene
ka dit me shi
ka nat pa yje
ka vere  te fresket
e vjeshte te nxehte
dimer pa bore 
e bresher stuhi
u mesova tani
e sdua ta di
vec ti te jesh
qe asnje sekond
te mos jem pa shprese
shprese si ajri
si lumi i malit
qe kudo qe te veje
ne det do te zbrese
aty kam zen prite
aty do te pres
u jetoka kjo jete
se ka nje shprese









Lemz  e teshtime




ne ballkon na doli cupa
shikon yjet deri vone
flet me henen e argjente
con mesazhe me fotone
eja brenda mori bije
se tu ben shpatullat uje
ves e nates ste ben mire
futu ne shtrat e fli gjume
po sdegjon bija e babit
se dashnija paska pune
te harxhohet  telefoni
shkojn impulset si nje lume
e tani  ska mbetur tjeter
vec teshtime apo nje lemze
ndoshta hena e percjell
atje larg me modulime
lemzen ben si amplitude
frekuence ben teshtimen
ben dashnija dhe cudira
sic ben qielli vetetimen




....

----------


## White_Angel

*Brari te vjen keq te ve nje poezi?* 


Mgjth po e marr guximin.



NJE ENDERR PER TY!!!!

I KAM PARE YJET QE BIEN,
RREZOHEN E TRETEN NE ERRESIRE,
TAMAM KJO GJE MU KUJTUA ,
ATEHERE KUR HIKE ME THE LAMTUMIRE.

E SI U ENDA NJE CAST KREJT BOSH,
ME HESHTJEN E VARUR NE SY,
PSHERETITA NGADALE SI ME VETE,
" S'KA GJE MUND TE RROJ EDHE PA TY !!!! "

----------


## Brari

jo aspak sme vjen keq..perkundrazi..
shkruaj c'te duash..
 ju are welkomen in my garden.. 
ketu gjen rrush e kumblla e caj mali..

lol.

----------


## Brari

nje poezi nga poeti  kinez Ciang Lin  Huang..




larg.. une e ti..



iku dhe vera 
e paharrueshmja ime
vjeshta  e trishte  po troket
mengjeseve  
me pak fllad nga pranvera
e darkave  dimer  na ndjell
atje larg  ti mikja ime 
ne Guanxhoun e portokallave
je lulja me e bukur
qe me aromen  e tenden hijeshi
e mbi te gjitha 
me shpirtin  flori
deh shum te tjere
e mua ketu  ne veri
kush do me mbaj gjall
nese largesia do i trese  kujtimet
nga ngric-ererat  polare
nuk do me mbroj as muri i madh
vec  nje zjarr i vogel ne gji
qe ndezur e mbajn vec  syt e tu
e  ajo dicka  e shenjte 
qe me mollezat e gishtave ta mora
pa e ditur ti
kur preka  ballin e faqet 
e kurrizin tend  lemova
e si polen petalesh me mbeti
butesia jote
e u be magji
e u ndjeva Njeri
ja c'forc ke Ti









...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Brari i dashtun, meqënse në "kopshtin tand" ka vend për të gjithë, po sjell një diçka timen që e shkrova mbramë...Ndoshta ia vlen!
Me dashuri kopështore (lol) Gimi


Qielli i vjeshtës, shirat si ndali...
Avioni i fundit shkoj në mesnatë
Sa ktheve krahët më morri malli
Si do shtyj ditët kur të jesh lark?

Kur dashuron vuan më tepër
Kur dashuron rri dhe pa gjumë
Kjo ndjenjë e shenjtë, në shpirt patjetër
Jeton tek ti, jeton tek unë.

Mos e beso kurr xhelozinë!
Ajo në zemër gjithmon kafshon.
Një herë në jetë gjen Dashurinë!
Por largësia më shumë afron.

Afron më shumë mua dhe ty
Se mezi pres të vish një ditë!
Të puth në buzë, të puth në sy
Pastaj të fal gjithë dashuritë...

Kaluan ditë, kaluan net
Me mall në shpirt i kam numruar.
Kur dashurinë të vij e pret
Nga qielli zbret si e bekuar.

Në aeroport shkojnë edhe vijnë
Dhjetra avionë me njerzit tanë.
Dalim i presim me mall në shpirt
Dhe i përcjellim zemrat plot mallë.

Ky aeroport që mban një emër 
Të Nënë Terezës, nuk është çudi!
Pret e përcjell me mijëra njerëz
Dhe i jep qielli veç dashuri.

----------


## Brari

bujrum Agim..deren hap e ke..ti e te tjeret.. qe din c'esht mikpritja..

me kujtove kopshtin..

thone..se cercilli pat then se..do ta kuptosh nje vend..degjo parlamentin..lexoja gazetat e degjo barsaletat..
nuk e dinte ai "magar" ..se ka vende qe tja degjosh sa te duash parlamentin e tja lexosh sa te duash gazetat smerr vesh gje... por..barsaletat ama..ste gabojn..lol.
prandaj shkodranet..ose autoret e barsaletave kan qen te mdhaj..
artista..
une do te thosha se ..do ta kuptosh sa eshte sahati ne nje vend..shikoja kopshte cerdhet e fmive..
ska pasqyre me te mire..

dikur kopshte cerdhet dalloheshin se sa po ju afroje ndihej era e kakes..
me ka ra shpesh me shkue se mersha vllezrit  ma te vegjel aty..e i merja kalapic e i coja ne shpi..
kisha shok shum te mire..nuk pertonin te vinin me mu e me ndihmonin ne mbajtje hopa te vllezerve..
ka pas shoqni dikur.. bashk vidhnim kumblla e misra ..bashk shkonim me vra zogj (un vet nuk vrisja kurr zogj ) me llastike..e bashk luanin futboll nga 18 or ne dite pa pushim..
sdi kur  i beja detyrat une.. me duket te muri shkolles ne mengjes..se ne shpi smbaj mend te hapja libra..lol.

isha ne shqiperi para ca kohesh e hy nje dit ne librari..e po shikoja librat neper rafte..
e pyes at shitsin..dikur shok lagje ..cka ndoj liber interesant .. he tha ai..fol cdo blesh.. sdi thash ca te blej.. kur hyn gzim kabashi.. ckemi tha e me perqafoi..
i them shitsit..ja erdhi eksperti i librave..gzimin do pyes.. se vertet ai eshte nje bibliotek e gjalle..
e filloj gzimi me me tregu ca tituj  librash.. por un si duket nuk isha i vemendshem e ai tip i zgjut e kapi.. e si gzimi qe i thot gjerat tak fak drejt e drejt..tha.. sje ne terezi tha.. eja i dit tjeter se e shof qe spo degjon fare cfar po them une..
e kshu.. e un mos me e lan shitsin pa gje.. bleva "Zemra" e edmond d'Amicis..

mirpo nuk e lexoj dot..sepse kur e lexova per her te pare si femi..ai liber me tronditi.. e tani kam frik ta lexoj..
ishte libri me i bukur qe kam lexuar ndonjihere..
Lum ai qe nuk e ka lexuar se e ka shtegun e hapur ne jet me u ba kopuk e m-utsihane..e D'Amicis me "Zemer".. te ndryshon..

Gim ..thx per poezite e bukura qe i dhuron forumit..
Ne poezite e tua ndihet  zemra qe bucet.. kjo eshte pershtypja qe me le cdo poezi e jotja..

Gim.. a me ben syt apo ti ishe mes artistave ne Stamboll e po brohorisje kur u dhan piket e kenges tuaj..

Trego dicka..

Kam qef ta vizitoj nje her Stambollin por keshtu me nge.. e tja bredh tana rranxat ..te vjetrat kuptohet .. se me duket do kuptoj me mire Historine tone e Rilindjen Kombetare..por dhe vet historine e Botes..

ja dhe nje poezi tani e llojit taze.. meqe mu kujtu Stambolli ..me stambolleshat e bukura..



Ej kalldreme te Stambollit..
ku sehir  ne penxhere
bejn sy bukrat vetull hena
600 vjet ti nuk po fle

plot pazari  nat e dite
era qofte e rrumpalle
madheshti e histori
ne cdo qoshe trotuare


nje litar varet nga lart
me nje shporte  e nje pusulle
stambollesha  ne dritare
porosit buken ne furre


Nga cajtorja dredh mustaqet
shkon tespijet nje nga nje
nje qefli qe 5 her falet
ja shkel syrin zonjesë..


birinxhi e cok gjyzel
hejvalla  e hallvasi
grate brenda burrat jashte
prit Stamboll nje dit do vij.





disa ikin ne indi per  ripertritje shpirterore..lol.

une do iki ne stamboll. 

e ka ndonje rrugen andej..?





naten.. juve..

----------


## Ard

Hej Brari ,me ke bere per te qeshur sinqerisht,fantastik,po shiko,ku e kishe mendjen kur fliste Gezimi,kete s'na e the!
Librin qe bleve lexoje prape,pse jo,ndoshta kete radhe do qeshesh me friken qe te eshte krijuar kur ishe i vogel,ndyshe i shohim gjerat tani qe dikur na dukeshin qesharake ose ne te kundert.Saper kopshtet mos me thuaj,the nje te vertete,c'ma kujtove,kam qesh me shpirt(me fal qe e ktheva kendin letrar ne thashethem,por me detyrove  :buzeqeshje: ).
Mire e ke per ne Stamboll rrugen,ne Indi mund te te humbas mendja dhe na harrohesh andej,e c'kusur kemi pastaj te te kerkojme?Jo per gje por je vertet lezet i muhabetit,vete e ke vene nofken?
Te pershendes dhe urime per poezite.

----------


## Brari

HD.. tema ime eshte e kemi drejt me dal dhe nga tema..lol.
Ku e kisha mendjen... eehh ku e kisha.. fluturoka mendja..
Nje dite shkova me terheq ca pare ne bankomat.. futa kartonin..formova kodin..formova shumen e prita.. doli kartoni..mora kartonin e .. ika.. per paret u kujtova mbas 5 minutash kur hyra ne dyqan e mu desh me ble dicka.. pare ska..  u ktheva te bankomati.. paret kishin avullu.. lol. lum kush kish ardh pas meje .. i ka ra qylit..
H-D. at nofken posht ..lezeti..e ka ven shefi jo un.. bile do i them ta heqe.. se me del problem me te..

Urime dhe ty per Poezite..

qe thua ti.. puna e poezive...

poezite jane ne fund te fundit..kombinacione te llojeve te fjaleve e kombinuar me  kombinacione renditjesh te fjaleve..

Megjithse bota ka nja 4000 vjet qe ben poezi..akoma prodhohet poezi.. kjo fale pra kombinacioneve qe thame.. pra nje fare matematikeje..pra poezi (kombinacione) ku njera tjetres nuk i ngjajne.. 
Psh nje shtet si amerika  qe ka miliona e miliona makina..e ben te mundur me ane  te kombinacioneve te ca shifrave e germave tu jape cdo makine Targen e vet te ndryshme nga tjerat..
Dhe poezia keshtu eshte..
Vetem se keto kombinacione ne poezi nuk behen si tek targat e makinave  ne zyrat  e drejtorise qarkullimit nga ndonje cupe me shkoll  e kompjuter por i ben mendja njerzore ne caste "lindjeje" ..pra krijimi.. sic i ve ne dukje dhe "det bajri"  ne ate meditimin e tije..

Pra cdo kombinacion fjalesh me renditjen e tyre te paperseritshme plus dhe mendimet qe formulon cdo lloj kombinacioni  e ben te pakufishme  mundesine e pafundshmerise se shprehjes e pra dhe pafundshmerine e vete poezise qe njerzit te vazhdojn te bejne poezi pa pasur frike se perserisin dike..

Jo rastesisht poetet e medhenj sikur Omar Khajami etj.. ishin dhe matematicien te famshem e bile dhe astronome te qiellit.. e jo rastesisht poetet  nuk i ndahen dhe sot sikur dje.. yjeve e henes e diellit e universit sa here qe i kane punet pisk me te dashurat...lol...ose me te dashurit..kur jane poetesha..

hmm..


i bukur eshte forumi...

shkruajme ketu pa pyetur per lidhje Shkrimtaresh..redaktore..biografira e shtepi Botuese..

e mira "shigjete"  c'heq me ne..e me mua sidomos..lol.

ju uroj nje dit te bukur e nje mbremje te qete..lexues te nderuar..

merrni nga nje kafe e dhize i cigare Hd e Agim e shoqnia..

----------


## Acid_Burn

hahahahah Brari me shkrive ... jaaaaaaa 

s'mkish shku en men
per paret mos me menue
qysh bre Brar bre burre
menxi i ke fitue !!!

nji sen mlejo ta them
prej venit t'dhenve (ti e di)
kartonat a bankomatet
jan eksperimentu se pari ne Zelandi

me cudit se si te ju
kartoni para pareve del
duhet ket pune mire me e shiqu
se kushedi sa pare dificit del.

lol... dhizeni ka nji edhe prej kutise teme ... i kom dredh vet ... (me maqinen e gjyshit gjet rahmet) papapap pram me rim doli ..lol

----------


## Brari

po burn.. kartoni del para parave tek ne..

ju andej jeni ndryshe.. dhe dielli ju del mbrapsht..

psh ne tiran ne se je ne qender perball skendo-beut.. del dielli nga dajti ose ne te djathte te majes ku jan antenat e tv.. e pastaj  ecen e ecen mbi krrab e mullet ..del pastaj nga liqeni e pastaj kalon mbi ca pallate te larta nga ish kopshti botanik e iken ne kombinat e ja mbath per ndroq e durres..

Sikur ta conim tiranen sic eshte ne zeland i bie te dal dielli mbi mal te Krujes.. pastaj mbi kamz te universiteti e pastaj ne rinas e vore e te veje nga sukthi e te dal ne xhafzotaj e perseri ne Durres..e i fut nje kafe te keshtjella posht Viles e iken ne itali me traget..
cudi eshte.. lol.

Burn ..po c'thot muzika..se ti me duket luan dhe ne violine ne mos gaboj..

posto ndonje foto ne Forum nga Natyra interesante e Zelandes..

sikur te bec nje bire ne zeland tej per tej globit e di ku del mo..

rrezik posht balkonit tim..

mer me vehte po erdhe ndonje dash.. e ta pjekim ne hell po na lejuan ata te mbrojtjes se natyres..lol.


agim..

si nuk shteroj zemra jote..

cdo strof e jotja eshte nje xhevahir.. sidomos per ata te keq-renurit ne dashuri..ku hyme te gjithe aty ne ate valle..

e di qe ka nje ilac.. per keto bigproblemet e dashurise..

ja c'thot poeti finlandez..Lapuni Lapunaten 


e do dike.. duaje pa e pyetur fare..
e mos ver re  vetullat e saje
i vrenjti si draper 
a si hen i hapi 
shiko zemren tende
mos te zej inati
aty shtoi dru 
ne oxhakun tend
te mos shuhet zjarri
dimer e behare..
duaje  pa shperblim
ne se je burr trim..


nuk e ka keq ky finlandezi..

----------


## Shiu

> ja c'thot poeti finlandez..Lapuni Lapunaten 
> 
> 
> e do dike.. duaje pa e pyetur fare..
> e mos ver re  vetullat e saje
> i vrenjti si draper 
> a si hen i hapi 
> shiko zemren tende
> mos te zej inati
> ...


Po, mor Brar, po. Mire paska mendu finlandezi me shtu dru n'oxhak e m'u kallxu burr trim... Vec u desht edhe me kqyr a mos asht tuj u nxeh ajo fisnikja ngjeti. (lol)

----------

